# Wow, this pistol shooting is NOT easy!



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, it's easy to make lots of holes in targets, but shooting small groups with my m.35 has been long a'comin'.

Just today I shot my smallest-ever group at 10 yards--5 shots into a half-inch, sitting, with hands resting on a carpeted block and elbows on the concrete table. M.35, my target reload using a Rainier 155 copperplated bullet.









Here's my best standing group.









My hat is off to you great handgun shots; I'll be years getting even close.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Good shooting!


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Is this what you were shooting? Beretta M/35









Or this? Lahti M-35









Just wondering. Never heard of a M35.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I think the "m." is a typo...considering the ammo mentioned is 40S&W, I think he means the Glock 35. This is the Glock sub forum after all. :mrgreen:

KG


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

And they make it look so easy on TV! Nice shooting.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

kg333 said:


> I think the "m." is a typo...considering the ammo mentioned is 40S&W, I think he means the Glock 35. This is the Glock sub forum after all. :mrgreen:
> KG


TY, kg. Yes, indeed, 'm.' is an abreviation of 'model'.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah! SO it is a G35 not a M35.

Got yah. 45acp long slide?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Freedom1911 said:


> Got yah. 45acp long slide?


Close, 40S&W long slide: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock_pistol#.40_S.26W

KG


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

kg333 said:


> Close, 40S&W long slide: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glock_pistol#.40_S.26W
> 
> KG


K cool.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

jeffreybehr, 

As for your shooting. You do very well. Even at ten yards I would have to stand right on top of the target to shoot a pattern that small. I get to the range about 3 times a year.

I do a fair job, but not even close to your shootin.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

theres my old glock 27 .40 at 15 yards with 50 rounds i now carry a glock 26 9mm cheaper to shoot and less recoil and just as effective with the correct hollow points

knox

nice shootin by the way!!


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Jeffrey;*

OK, nice groups.
Now try doing it offhand, without the rest.
When you can do the same kind of groups, using a two-hand hold, offhand at 10 yards, then you are a good pistol shot.
And then you move back to 15 yards, and start all over again. Then 20, then 25, and so on.
The big test comes at 50 yards. (BTW: I'd fail it. Even from rollover prone, I'm a lousy shot at anything over 25 yards.)


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

*Steve M1911A1: OK, nice groups. * TY.

*Now try doing it offhand, without the rest.* I have; that's the 2nd target.

I practice shooting standing, 2- and 1-handed; these are merely the best groups I've shot standing or rested at 10 yards. I shot the rested group while evaluating reloads.

I practice with the 35 and target loads and the model 23 with PD loads. (I use a LOT of Hornady 155 XTPs that way, but they're less expensive now that Hornady has introduced a 'better' PD HP bullet.) I assemble my 'carry' load in new Federal primed cases, while my practice load is assembled in Blazer Brass cases with Fed. 100 primers.

I'm getting better slowly, but it's a long row to hoe.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Jeffrey;*

Sorry-I didn't take notice of the writing on that second target.
Nice work!

You're right: Learning to shoot a pistol well is indeed a long row to hoe. But it's lots of fun, too. Especially if you are blessed with supportive spouse, friends, and relatives, some of whom are willing to go out and practice with you.
The best skill-improvement practice involves a little bit of competition, even if it's only with yourself and the scores you made last weekend. It's especially nice if you're competing with people who care enough about your skills-improvement efforts to make helpfully-critical comments about what they observe you doing.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

nice group


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

TY and TY.

Yup, practical-pistol competition really does help, and I shot in our local-club weekly practice tournaments this spring until it got hot. (I'm in Phoenix, and it gets HOT here.)

There's a 'real' match Sunday, and I'm thinking of participating. Several of the guys there were quite helpful. I got up to the range this afternoon and practiced and was relatively pleased with the results.


----------

